
Ready to play the Quantum Game with Photons 2? - stared
https://www.quantumlah.org/about/highlight/2020-04-play-new-quantum-game
======
stared
It's all open source: [https://github.com/Quantum-
Game/](https://github.com/Quantum-Game/)

